# Neues Mainboard Asus P5QC, Gibts Erfahrungen bei euch?



## TombstoneKill (25. August 2008)

Hi @ all.

Ich baue für einen Kumpel einen neuen PC zusammen.

Meine Frage an euch ist, ob ihr das Asus P5QC kennt und Erfahrungen habt. Was ich jedoch komisch daran finde ist, dass es 6 Speicherbänke für RAM hat. LOL^^.

Das Asus P5Q käme auch in Frage, ist aber nicht ganz so erwünscht von meinem Kumpel, da das Layout nicht ganz so gut für ihn ist, wie beim P5QC.

Was mir persönlich auch an dem Mainboard gefällt, ist die Farbgebung.Kann man das so nennen???

Ich warte auf eure Antworten. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir auch ein anderes Mainboard empfehlen.

Links von Mainboards:
- http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=22391&agid=659
- http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=22390&agid=659


----------



## KTMDoki (26. August 2008)

das P5QC hat 4 DDR2 Slots und 2 DDR3 Slots, das is der unterschied

das P5QC hat 2 PCI und 3 PCIx1 Steckplätze
das P5Q hat 3 PCI und 2 PCIx1 Steckplätze

sonst sind sie vom Layout eigentlich gleich bis auf, dass die SATA-Stecker weiter unten sind beim P5Q


----------



## TheSomberlain (26. August 2008)

Guck dir mal das P5Q-E an, dass hat ebenfalls ein anderes Platinendesign und ist auch nicht viel teurer.

Denn das P5QC ist meiner meinung nach unnütze Spielerei. DDR3 lohnt sich erst ab hohen Taktfrequenzen und die Riegel sind teuer.


----------



## duff (26. August 2008)

kann mir jemand den unterschied/ empfehlung zwischen:

ASUS P5Q-E, P45 (dual PC2-6400U DDR2) 
ASUS P5Q Pro, P45 (dual PC2-6400U DDR2) (90-MIB4Q0-G0EAY00Z)

sagen? 

am besten (beste oc ergebnisse) bieter das deluxe ? lohnt der kauf?


----------



## TheSomberlain (26. August 2008)

Das P5Q-E unterschtützt E-Sata und hat ein anderes Platinendesign (Das gleiche wie das P5Q Deluxe).
Zudem hast du einen PCI-E2.0 Anschluss mehr, der aber nur x4 angebunden ist.

Das Deluxe hat halt noch ne bessere Stromversorgung der CPU (16 statt 8 Phasen wie bei den anderne Boards) und soll damit nen noch geringeren Vdroop haben


----------



## duff (26. August 2008)

ware das E dem Pro vorzuziehen? oder sollte ich beim kauf doch besser zum deluxe greifen?


----------



## xTc (26. August 2008)

duff schrieb:


> ware das E dem Pro vorzuziehen? oder sollte ich beim kauf doch besser zum deluxe greifen?



Bezüglich der Wahl zwischen Pro und -E:

Einiziger Punkt der wirklich für das -E zählt ist eSata. Wenn du darauf Wert legst kauf das -E, wenn du eSata nicht unbedingt brauchst dann nimm das Pro. Punkte wie Layout oder Heatpipe sind nebensächlich und tragen nicht zur funktion bei. 


Das Deluxe bietet halt die etwas bessere Aussattung mit 16 Phasen Stromversorgung. Im Grunde reichen 8 auch. Schau dir das Biostar TPower I45 an, das kommt mit 4 aus und hat eingeschlagen wie eine Granate. 

Wenn es aufs Geld nicht ankommt dann das Deluxe. Wenn es auf jeden Cent ankommt, dann wäge zwischen dem -E und Pro ab.

Und zum P5QC - entweder DDR2 oder DDR3, wobei ich eher noch DDR2 nutzen würde.


Gruß


----------



## duff (26. August 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Wahl zwischen Pro und -E:
> 
> Einiziger Punkt der wirklich für das -E zählt ist eSata.




wofür benötigt man eSata? 


thx für die antwort.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (27. August 2008)

duff schrieb:


> wofür benötigt man eSata?
> 
> 
> thx für die antwort.
> ...



An einen eSata-Anschluss kannst du extern Festplatten anschließen. Dabei kann die Festplatte Ihre volle Transferleistung auspielen und wird gegenüber USB nicht ausgebremst.


Gruß


----------



## schula_681 (1. Oktober 2008)

Hi!
Ich hab seit kurzem das P5QC in meinem Rechner verbaut und bin ingesamt sehr zufrieden damit. 
Das einzige was mich etwas stutzig macht und wofür ich keine Erklärung hab ist, dass sich mein PC nach betätigen des Einschalttasters kurz (1-2s) einschlatet (LEDs leuchten, Lüfter drehen hoch etc.), dann für ca. 3s abschlatet und anschließend normal beginnt zu booten. 
Hat jemand ne Erklärung bzw Abhilfe dafür oder vielleicht den gleichen "Bug"???
Gruß ...


----------



## TheSomberlain (1. Oktober 2008)

Schaltest du zwischendurch den Strom komplett ab? Also Steckdosenleiste o.ä.?
Weil dann ist dass nur das BIOS, dass die Straps laden muss, da diese in einem flüchtigen Speicher zwischengespeichert werden, der halt seine Daten verliert wenn der Strom ganz weg ist


----------



## schula_681 (2. Oktober 2008)

Nabend!
Danke erstmal für die Info. 
Es ist in der Tat so das bei mir alles an 'ner Steckdosenleiste hängt.
Ich werd mal "den Fall" beobachten.
Aber vielleicht kannst du mir nochmal genau erklären wie das zusammenhängt und was du mit "Straps" meinst, denn bei meinem alten Board hatte ich dieses Phänomen nicht - trotz Steckdosenleiste!
Gruß ...


----------

